# Would you buy a used Garn?



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2010)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/grd/1544187720.html

Garn Wood Stove WHS 1500 - $3700 (Near Hinckley)
Date: 2010-01-08, 11:31PM CST
Reply to: sale-tzggh-1544187720@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]

Garn WHS 1500 completely rebuilt, no leaks, has been in use for three seasons since rebuild. Large, high output Grundfoss UPS 40-80/2 circulating pump included. Stove is currently in it's own building. For more information contact Micheal @ 612-221-2484. Also, check out "Dectra Corp" on the web.
http://www.thiswarmhouse.com/pages/index.php?pID=6&gclid=CLqC7624050CFRQhnAod23uUsQ


----------



## Freefall_Doug (Jan 14, 2010)

The price is nice!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2010)

Indeed.  If it weren't for the 1085 miles one way, this thread wouldn't be started until it was safely home.


----------



## djblech (Jan 14, 2010)

I just e-mailed for more info. This is only about 35 miles from me.
Doug


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2010)

Let me know what you hear back.  I am curious about the rebuild story.


----------



## djblech (Jan 14, 2010)

I am very interested especially if it is that close. I might end up sleeping out with it if I bring home another boiler. I sold the GW as the best/last wood furnace we would need. But a Garn, might be worth it.
Doug


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe even worth 2200 miles on the truck and trailer and 2 or 3 days of my life.


----------



## Jim K in PA (Jan 14, 2010)

Get it's actual age (serial #) and contact Dectra about the unit.  They may have some history on it's use and/or repair.  Get repair records and description of hte repair from the seller.  Go and see it in operation, full of water, before agreeing to purchase.  If it is repaired properly, I see no reason not to take advantage of a nearly 70% reduction in price. :coolsmirk:


----------



## djblech (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an appointment to see it tomorrow.
Doug


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm curious about specifically what/where needed repaired.  Keep us posted.


----------



## djblech (Jan 16, 2010)

I did get to see it today. I think it is between 10 and 15 yrs old. It started at a boys camp close to the MN, WI border. It was 1 of 5 that were used to heat the all the camp buildings. All 5 were purchased by the current owners and 4 were sold. I was told that the repairs were to the legs and the bottom not the tank. The properity it is on has been sold and the current owners are moving. The boiler was in a separate building but was moved out. I was told that it had been in use recently and that it was drained. I did see and feel ice in the pipe coming off the bottom. IMO, the unit is in pretty rough shape . Lots of surface rust on the tank and alot of creosote build-up on the fire chamber and door. I don't think it has seen much dry wood lately. Considering the work involved to move it and its condition, I decided to pass on it. If anyone has ? pm me and I will be happy to help.
Doug


----------

